# Boomstick dead sticking



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Is this guy crazy or he's on to something? He taps on his boat when dead sticking. Legit question. He talks about it at at 2:45.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

I cannot wait to get back out there and see how many bit on this. I will be listening. :rotfl:


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

saved said:


> I cannot wait to get back out there and see how many bit on this. I will be listening. :rotfl:


LOL - i figured he's bsing since the fishes were still in 25+ ft of water.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

They do it all the time on LL when white bass fishing.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I have never done it. There are lots of people that do though. There are even commercially available devices.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

I admit to feeling a little strange when I do it, but dang, it works. Too many times now to just be a fluke. Some are using a splasher prop, to basically do the same, it too works. Do a search in this forum, lots of guys doing it. Check out Texas Fishing Forum, tons of people catching at unbelievable rates. Watch Cedar Creek, Tawokani reports under Whitebass/striper forum.-Mike


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

ML56 said:


> I admit to feeling a little strange when I do it, but dang, it works. Too many times now to just be a fluke. Some are using a splasher prop, to basically do the same, it too works. Do a search in this forum, lots of guys doing it. Check out Texas Fishing Forum, tons of people catching at unbelievable rates. Watch Cedar Creek, Tawokani reports under Whitebass/striper forum.-Mike


I saw a guy running one of those splasher props on conroe a couple weeks ago


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Several guides that I have seen use the splasher props and pound on bottom of boat with rubber mallets. I have not done it but witnessed it many times.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I was out with one of the guides on LL last summer and saw it in action (not dead sticking, but jigging for WB). Me and my BIL tried to duplicate the next day on our own and dang if it didn't work!! We were laughing so hard that we didn't know whether to jig, or tap on the bottom of the boat with the wooden rod. It works!!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

This is actually a proven method, there's another forum I look at from time to time (tff) they have a section dedicated to hybrids stripers and whites some folks have went as far as to manufacture "thumpers" that are electrically driven to do the work for ya and can be purchased it seems to be more focused on hybrids. Also I've see a couple of guides on LL and Conroe using the splasher paddle which can be bought as an accessory to your trolling motor and each time they were highly successful. I'm guessing it replicates topwater feeding frenzy action which gets the white bass attention. I'm not that mad at them yet but still interested.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

If anyone is interested in splasher props, I'm custom making them. Will need shaft specs to fit it to your trolling motor. Once I get library or shaft sizes built, should be able to cover all makes and models.PM if you need one-Mike


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I heard somewhere that due to the stocking programs they walk around beating the side of the tank at feeding time. It essentially becomes a trained response. Then you replicate that response with the action of beating on the boat hull. 
Makes sense to me....simple enough.


----------



## fishhuntdavid (Jan 14, 2014)

ML56 said:


> If anyone is interested in splasher props, I'm custom making them. Will need shaft specs to fit it to your trolling motor. Once I get library or shaft sizes built, should be able to cover all makes and models.PM if you need one-Mike


Hello pm me ur number

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Work or not, I'm not beating my boat with no mallet!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

The "Splasher Prop" works...I've seen it, and have built one, of my own.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tagged you on PM fishhuntdavid.-Mike


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

*splasher*

hey. i have fished with lla to many times to say it doesnt work.actually watch whites come up.and i dont believe in witch craft.lol


----------

